# M-12 fuel circular saw



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

Lots of new 12 and 18 volt fuel innovations are on the way . This caught my eye as well as the M-18 hole hawg . I need to have an extension cord sale , lol !


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

drumnut08 said:


> Lots of new 12 and 18 volt fuel innovations are on the way . This caught my eye as well as the M-18 hole hawg . I need to have an extension cord sale , lol !



Keep in mind that you will need extension cords to charge your battery's:laughing:


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I picked up a non-Fuel M18 circular saw on clearance and it's a really good saw.


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

Black Dog said:


> Keep in mind that you will need extension cords to charge your battery's:laughing:


. I'm dreaming of a day that cordless chargers become a reality , lol ! A little solar panel or wind turbine pops out when you lose utility power . I'll start working on that now , lol .


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

99cents said:


> I picked up a non-Fuel M18 circular saw on clearance and it's a really good saw.


Yes, I dont think Ill upgrade to the fuel one for a while.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

chewy said:


> Yes, I dont think Ill upgrade to the fuel one for a while.


If you have a gnarly old blade and want to smoke your way through wood, you need a Fuel.


----------



## dendel45 (Aug 2, 2014)

*dendel45*

Or maybe a bunch of battery packs they don't last anyway black dog you know that


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

dendel45 said:


> Or maybe a bunch of battery packs they don't last anyway black dog you know that


Welcome aboard, Den,,,,:thumbup:


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

drumnut08 said:


> . I'm dreaming of a day that cordless chargers become a reality , lol ! A little solar panel or wind turbine pops out when you lose utility power . I'll start working on that now , lol .


How about a little nuclear charger....:laughing::laughing:


----------



## halfamp (Jul 16, 2012)

Source please! I have been dreaming of this day since I joined the m12 club a couple years ago


----------



## dendel45 (Aug 2, 2014)

Battery powered stuff just doesn't last they are all throw away items sure they are convenient but all and all I like the corded stuff


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

dendel45 said:


> Battery powered stuff just doesn't last they are all throw away items sure they are convenient but all and all I like the corded stuff


The Milwaukee geeks are going to flog you for saying that.


----------



## Wpgshocker (Jan 25, 2013)

ponyboy said:


> The Milwaukee geeks are going to flog you for saying that.


Anyone who has grasped the basic concept of saving time will flog him.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

dendel45 said:


> Battery powered stuff just doesn't last they are all throw away items sure they are convenient but all and all I like the corded stuff


I pay three hundred and some bucks for a Fuel drill/impact combo pack. If it lasts two or three years, it has paid for itself in convenience.

The saw could last me ten years. I use it to cut the odd piece of lumber, maybe a few times a week.

They might be throw away items but, in this business, time is money.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

ponyboy said:


> The Milwaukee geeks are going to flog you for saying that.


We're not like Apple geeks, pony.

Well, on second thought, maybe we are...


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Come to think of it, I don't carry anything with a cord except the charger. The odd time I do heat shrink, I use a small butane torch rather than a heat gun. My extension cords have been rolled up in the shop for a year, haven't used them.


----------



## Fishingeveryday (Jul 16, 2012)

99cents said:


> Come to think of it, I don't carry anything with a cord except the charger. The odd time I do heat shrink, I use a small butane torch rather than a heat gun. My extension cords have been rolled up in the shop for a year, haven't used them.


Sawzall, hole hawg, high speed drill for drilling out homes, hammer drill for services?

I can't imagine doing a remodel job without chords. I would need 4 chargers per guy.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Wpgshocker said:


> Anyone who has grasped the basic concept of saving time will flog him.


And here's our first player. Sometimes people act like battery tools are the saving grace of the industry and anyone who doesn't buy milwaukees latest flashy item is an idiot. I like battery drills, I use battery drills, but I also like corded tools for some stuff. All these tools, corded or battery, are just means to end. 99cents summed it up pretty good with the apple geek statement. I like all my tools but I only play with them when I'm getting paid so whatever


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

ponyboy said:


> And here's our first player. Sometimes people act like battery tools are the saving grace of the industry and anyone who doesn't buy milwaukees latest flashy item is an idiot. I like battery drills, I use battery drills, but I also like corded tools for some stuff. All these tools, corded or battery, are just means to end. 99cents summed it up pretty good with the apple geek statement. I like all my tools but I only play with them when I'm getting paid so whatever


Yeah, don't get me wrong, I love my cordless drills, impacts, multitool and whatnot, but some stuff is going to stay corded. I have a corded super sawzall on the truck, hole hawg, right angle drill, hammer drill, rotary hammer, and worm drive skil saw. I haven't used a cordless skil saw yet that had the balls to replace my corded. I'm also not going to drill out a reno or new construction with a cordless tool. Just too slow and I don't want to **** around with changing batteries for a job. If it comes to concrete or heavy drilling I'm going corded practically every time.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Going_Commando said:


> Yeah, don't get me wrong, I love my cordless drills, impacts, multitool and whatnot, but some stuff is going to stay corded. I have a corded super sawzall on the truck, hole hawg, right angle drill, hammer drill, rotary hammer, and worm drive skil saw. I haven't used a cordless skil saw yet that had the balls to replace my corded. I'm also not going to drill out a reno or new construction with a cordless tool. Just too slow and I don't want to **** around with changing batteries for a job. If it comes to concrete or heavy drilling I'm going corded practically every time.


Same here. I don't use an electric sawzall often but when I need it i ****ing need it. I use the piss out of my 18v dewalt hammer drill but if it's an all day affair I get out a Bosch bulldog. Still waiting on an m12 core drill


----------



## dendel45 (Aug 2, 2014)

Black Dog said:


> Welcome aboard, Den,,,,:thumbup:


Hi black dog it's dendel45 corded drills for me the cordless stuff is good but I don't want to be running out of battery power in the middle of a job


----------



## halfamp (Jul 16, 2012)

http://www.milwaukeetool.com/power-tools/cordless/2530-20

It's finally coming. Looks like it's primarily for lumber. Do any of you suppose it'll work just fine with a 5-3/8 metal blade for pipe, strut etc?


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

M18 man myself but I don't see any reason why this m12 won't shread steel with the correct blade. Have at her. Report back. 

Buy it from HD for the test. No good = return.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

halfamp said:


> http://www.milwaukeetool.com/power-tools/cordless/2530-20
> 
> It's finally coming. Looks like it's primarily for lumber. Do any of you suppose it'll work just fine with a 5-3/8 metal blade for pipe, strut etc?


Probably gonna depend on what their OL setting is like.


----------



## CrimsonColin (Nov 15, 2014)

Been waiting for it awhile, I shot them an email asking if it can handle metal cutting since the first thing I saw was the same blade size as their metal cutting saw, but didn't know if the RPMs would be good for metal.
Shot them an email since this thing is running the same blade size and similar rpm to the metal cutting saw, I'll report back when I get an answer :thumbsup:


----------



## CrimsonColin (Nov 15, 2014)

The RPM’s of the two saws is identical.
*
The main issue will be the metal shavings.
*
The metal saw traps the shavings and directs them away from contact with operating components.
*
The wood version doesn’t worry about where the sawdust ends up.
*
The metal shavings are very abrasive and will eventually cause damage to the spindle bearings etc if not cleaned regularly.
*
The metal saw does not have a bevel adjustment, the wood saw will have a bevel adjust.

The above is direct from an email to product development at Milwaukee, so DO NOT use this saw for metal applications, for wood, its good to roll. 
A bit bummed since I was going to add this to my bag of m12 ninja tools, but it doesn't weigh too much less than the m18 metal saw and with the same size blade won't be too much smaller.


----------



## halfamp (Jul 16, 2012)

Here's how mine went:

Me:
I am very pleased to see the introduction of the fuel m12 circular saw. I am an electrician and also a fan of keeping all the cordless tools I use under the same battery system. The m12 system has plenty of power for most everything I do, especially with the fuel motors. I am wondering if there are any plans in the works for a metal cutting version of the m12 circular saw? Or will the m12 saw do just fine on pipe with a metal cutting blade? Keep up the great work

Milwaukee:
Thank you for contacting us about our product. In response to your e-mail below; The M-12 2530-20 circular saw is designed to cut wood and we would not recommend cutting metal with it. We do take a customers’ feedback and viewpoint quite seriously and will pass on these concerns for a metal cutting saw. If we can be of any further service please let me know.

Me:
Thanks for the reply. Speaking on behalf of thousands of electricians, we prefer the metal saw by a long shot. The M12 line certainly has enough power that I've replaced all my other cordless tools for M12 fuels - drill, impact, hammerdrill. If I need more power I'm going corded. Just missing the metal saw..

Thanks again for the reply


Here's to hoping


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

99cents said:


> Come to think of it, I don't carry anything with a cord except the charger. The odd time I do heat shrink, I use a small butane torch rather than a heat gun. My extension cords have been rolled up in the shop for a year, haven't used them.


There's no way I'm roughing in a house with a cordless.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

mcclary's electrical said:


> There's no way I'm roughing in a house with a cordless.


I agree. There will never be a suitable substitute for the corded Hole Hawg in terms of speed and raw power.


----------

